# Radiation Disaster in Washington State



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

https://www.superstation95.com/index.php/world/3837

Towards the end of the article is an audio piece to click on. I have not activated it. If someone knows how to post that as an active link, please do so.



> UPDATED 3:00 PM EDT Friday, May 12 (See Bottom) -- A train tunnel containing radioactive fuel rods and other highly radioactive products has COLLAPSED at the Hanford Nuclear Site in Washington State. Employees have been evacuated,the "Emergency Operations Center" has been activated; and now, the Federal Aviation Administration (FAA) has imposed a NO-FLY ZONE 5 miles in all directions from the site! ! ! !
> 
> People nearby are being told to close windows, seal-off ventilation systems and worst of all DO NOT EAT OR DRINK until the extent of the massive radiation release can be determined!
> 
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

This is the type of disaster where anyone would have to seriously consider bugging out, even when you have always said you would not. Even if you think you won't bug out, we all need to be prepared to do so.


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

Why I keep fresh batteries in this...









Jim


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Move along, nothing to see here. Radiation leakage? Of course not. No I don't know why that Coyote has tentacles and 3 eyes. Just keep moving.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

http://www.statesmanjournal.com/sto...lapses-hanford-nuclear-reservation/101470768/

Excerpt: "Oregon Sen. Bill Hansell, R-Athena, represents that area.
"My part of Oregon would be the first to be affected. Obviously, we're very concerned and following the updates," Hansell said.

About 29,000 Oregonians live in the nearby communities of Boardman, Irrigon, Hermiston and Umatilla.
Beyond their immediate safety, Oregon officials said their greatest concern is for the farms and dairies in those communities.
Morrow County is home to the state's largest dairies, including Threemile Canyon Farms, one of the largest dairies in the nation and supplier for Oregon's famous Tillamook Cheese.
"If there had been a leak, we would be sampling that milk, making sure that it's safe," Oregon Department of Agriculture spokesman Bruce Pokarney said. "We would certainly not allow it to go anywhere."
Both Morrow and nearby Umatilla counties also grow row crops including onions and potatoes."

This is the only thing I can find regarding the "latest news." I don't know if I'm using the wrong "keywords," or what, but surely SOME MEDIA has the latest news on this......if anyone can find a "current report," please post it!!!! Surely this cannot just "drop out of news coverage!!"

http://www.txwclp.org/2017/05/the-hanford-nuclear-disaster/

Excerpt: "The Hanford Nuclear Disaster, May 13, 2017 Libertarian News
We are broadcasting from Washington State, where the Department of Energy declared a state of emergency at the Hanford nuclear site after a tunnel storing contaminated radioactive materials collapsed. The collapse, which was discovered Tuesday, forced hundreds of workers to take cover to avoid potential exposure. Hanford is the nation's most polluted nuclear weapons production site. The site has been leaking radioactive waste on and off for years. The Energy Department claims no radioactive contamination has been reported so far from Tuesday's tunnel collapse. But Edwin Lyman from the Union of Concerned Scientists said, "Collapse of the earth covering the tunnels could lead to a considerable radiological release." Now the Washington state Department of Ecology's Nuclear Waste Program has announced on Twitter that it has taken legal action against Hanford. We speak with Tom Carpenter, executive director of Hanford Challenge, which advocates for workers at the Hanford nuclear site."


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

*Tunnel with nuclear waste collapses in Washington state*


_By nicholas k. geranios and manuel valdes, associated press_
_RICHLAND, Wash. - May 9, 2017, 9:43 PM ET_

A portion of an underground tunnel containing rail cars filled with radioactive waste collapsed Tuesday at a sprawling storage facility in a remote area of Washington state, forcing an evacuation of some workers at the site that made plutonium for nuclear weapons for decades after World War II.

Officials detected no release of radiation at the Hanford Nuclear Reservation and no workers were injured, said Randy Bradbury, a spokesman for the Washington state Department of Ecology.

No workers were inside the tunnel when it collapsed, causing soil on the surface above to sink two to four feet (half to 1.2 meters) over a 400 square foot (37.1 square meters) area, officials said.

The tunnels are hundreds of feet long, with about eight feet (2.4 meters) of soil covering them, the U.S. Department of Energy said.

The cause of the collapse was not immediately known.

It was discovered as part of a routine inspection and occurred during a massive cleanup that has been underway since the 1980s and costs more than $2 billion a year. The work is expected to take until 2060 and cost more than $100 billion.

Hanford officials said they were studying the area of the collapse to determine how to create a barrier between the contaminated equipment in the tunnel and the outside air.

Workers near the site were evacuated and hundreds of others farther away were told to remain indoors for several hours, the federal agency said.

Non-essential workers among the labor force of 9,000 at the site were sent home early along a safe route.

"No action is currently required for residents of Benton and Franklin counties," the Energy Department said, referring to the nearly 300,000 residents near the site about 200 miles southeast of Seattle. "There is no indication of a release of contamination at this point."

http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory/tunnel-nuclear-waste-collapses-washington-state-47301430


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Meanwhile the same Energy Department that is telling everyone no worries is dressed like this and refusing to drink non-bottled water.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Meanwhile the same Energy Department that is telling everyone no worries is dressed like this and refusing to drink non-bottled water.


I cannot find ANY "new news" regarding Hanford. It's like everything just got sucked into a "black hole!!" The only thing I've seen are the ones in this Thread, and the "informative ones" are from the 9th...this is the 15th, you mean in SIX DAYS there is nothing "new???" :scratch:gaah:


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I cannot find ANY "new news" regarding Hanford. It's like everything just got sucked into a "black hole!!" The only thing I've seen are the ones in this Thread, and the "informative ones" are from the 9th...this is the 15th, you mean in SIX DAYS there is nothing "new???" :scratch:gaah:


CNN is figuring out how to blame this on Trump before it hits the news.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> CNN is figuring out how to blame this on Trump before it hits the news.


I wouldn't doubt that.....I'm sure between them and Huff-N-Puff, they'll come up with SOME way to work Trump into the equation! :scratch


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

Why is it, whenever anything is f**ked up, the government is somehow involved?


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

bbqjoe said:


> Why is it, whenever anything is f**ked up, the government is somehow involved?


There isn't enough space on the Internet to answer that question....


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I live close.
This happened last week and there was no mass evacuation and no radiation leak.
I went to Richland yesterday and everything was normal.
Much ado about nothing. I have friends and relatives that work there and they are working as normal.
More of the press jumping the gun and reporting on things they know nothing about.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> I cannot find ANY "new news" regarding Hanford. It's like everything just got sucked into a "black hole!!" The only thing I've seen are the ones in this Thread, and the "informative ones" are from the 9th...this is the 15th, you mean in SIX DAYS there is nothing "new???" :scratch:gaah:


My guess is that the news about it is being suppressed, as this kind of stuff has gotten to be. Like all the oil leaks, and Fukishima.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> Move along, nothing to see here. Radiation leakage? Of course not. No I don't know why that Coyote has tentacles and 3 eyes. Just keep moving.


Don't forget to add it's glowing in the dark. Ok lol


----------

